# On ports: make install



## astperl (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi, I come from 8.2, now upgrade to 9.2. Just wondering why `make install` on ports also create package in /usr/ports/packages recursively. But I found out that this not happened on all ports. Only some of them. Is there a way in environment to make this create package for all? This changes is a great for me as `make package` is not recursive, or may be I am wrong.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2013)

There is some work going on in the ports tree and not all ports have been updated.

As for recursively create packages, use `make package-recursive`. But it's better to use portmaster with the -g switch.


----------



## astperl (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks. Will try with portmaster.


----------

